# Hamster stressed? Or exploring new playpen?



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I am just wondering what your thoughts are on this video? I would like to know if you think Freddie is enjoying his playpen or is he just stressed? I'm not sure!

Heres the vid:




Sorry for the rubbish quality!!!

PS This is his wheel ONLY for his play pen, has has a 33cm one in his cage.
Thank you xo


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

He seems ok to me. No obvious signs of stress. He seems very curious and having a good look around. He's not skittish or running and hiding. Don't worry about it


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Engel98 said:


> He seems ok to me. No obvious signs of stress. He seems very curious and having a good look around. He's not skittish or running and hiding. Don't worry about it


Thank you for your reply! I'm glad to hear that! What are the signs of stress/nervousness with hamsters?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I'm glad to hear that! What are the signs of stress/nervousness with hamsters?


Found this for you. Hopefully it'll help and help you understand Freddie a bit better. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.animalwised.com/stress-symptoms-in-hamsters-2826.html?amp=1


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Amazing!! Thank you so much, I really appreciate that This is my first time being a hamster mum and I’m trying everything I can go give him the best possible lifex


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> Amazing!! Thank you so much, I really appreciate that This is my first time being a hamster mum and I'm trying everything I can go give him the best possible lifex


No problem dear. Whats your set up like? Do you need tips or advice on anything else??


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello. Your hamster seems fine in that video.

I have copied some info about behaviour in hamsters from https://www.caringpets.org/how-to-take-care-of-a-hamster/behavior-body-language/ hope it helps.


Burrowing in bedding: This means a hamster is happy and just digging around playing or searching for a possible snack it may have buried earlier.
Watching you with its ears erect: A hamster behavior like this means it is just a bit curious about what is going on and in a calm way.
One that is grooming: They are seeking reassurance and are feeling rather content with everything that is going on.
Stretching their limbs: They are feeling good and relaxed about their current situation.
Ears forward with cheek pouches puffed up and mouth open: It's frightened. Try to remove the stressors that are causing this behavior.
When it empties its cheek pouches quickly: This is a hamster that is insecure about the current situation and is likely to flee and hide.
Standing on hind legs with their dukes up: A hamster with this body language is telling you it feels threatened and might get aggressive if you don't back off.
It gets startled when you approach: This is another sign that your pet is feeling insecure and unsure of what is going on at the moment.
Ears laid back with narrowed eyes: This is a sign of a suspicion and they thinks something is up.
Lying on its back with incisors showing: Yet one more sign of a frightened and threatened hamster that doesn't want to be messed with.
It creeps slowly along the sides of it's cage: It's unsure of its surroundings or it's trying to find its bearings on where they are at.
It freezes in place: When they are afraid they might playing dead by lying down and freezing in place.
When they chatter their teeth: This behavior means they are fearful and ready for aggression. It's a warning sign to stay away.
If they are shy and always hiding: This occurs when it's stressed by something or someone. (loud noises, aggressive hamsters, over eager children)
When it squeaks: This can mean it's doing a mating call, feels uncomfortable, is mad or even frightened. It can also mean nothing at all.
They are unresponsive when you approach: This is often a sign that your has an illness or an injury.
When they are lazy or lethargic: Another sign that they might be sick or under the weather.
Biting or nipping you or another hamster: This is a sure sign of a hamster that is frightened and defensive. It show you have not built up enough trust with it yet.
Two hamsters fighting: One or both hamsters are trying to display their dominance or defend their territory. Separate them if the don't stop fighting.
When it repeats a behavior over and over again: If this happens, this is an indicator that it's not well mentally. This mental disorder is caused by a monotonous life in an inadequately sized hamster cage.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Engel98 said:


> No problem dear. Whats your set up like? Do you need tips or advice on anything else??


I think I've come really far in learning about hamsters tbh. I keep upgrading his cage and the items he has within his cage when I find something else that would be better for him. At the moment, he is in the Ikea Detolf with a wire mesh lid on top. He has the whole of the cage to himself so I feel like this is the best cage he's had! He has a 33cm wheel inside too. Half of the cage is full with bedding so he is able to dig deep into the bedding and create burrows, and I also make sure he is always at the same temperature when it's winter so he is comfortable. The room which Freddie is in is controlled with a thermostat which keeps the room at 20 degrees for him. He has many hides and enrichment toys, as well as a house with a carrot roof which he loves at the moment! I an always learning and love to know about other people's tips, tricks and advice. Therefore if you have any then I would really appreciate knowing them! What is your set up like? What hamsters do you have?


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> Hello. Your hamster seems fine in that video.
> 
> I have copied some info about behaviour in hamsters from https://www.caringpets.org/how-to-take-care-of-a-hamster/behavior-body-language/ hope it helps.
> 
> ...


That's great, thank you ever so much for taking your time to reply to mex


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SummerRose17 said:


> That's great, thank you ever so much for taking your time to reply to mex


Your welcome


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> I think I've come really far in learning about hamsters tbh. I keep upgrading his cage and the items he has within his cage when I find something else that would be better for him. At the moment, he is in the Ikea Detolf with a wire mesh lid on top. He has the whole of the cage to himself so I feel like this is the best cage he's had! He has a 33cm wheel inside too. Half of the cage is full with bedding so he is able to dig deep into the bedding and create burrows, and I also make sure he is always at the same temperature when it's winter so he is comfortable. The room which Freddie is in is controlled with a thermostat which keeps the room at 20 degrees for him. He has many hides and enrichment toys, as well as a house with a carrot roof which he loves at the moment! I an always learning and love to know about other people's tips, tricks and advice. Therefore if you have any then I would really appreciate knowing them! What is your set up like? What hamsters do you have?


Sounds like a pretty good set up. Where did you get the 33cm wheel? I could only find 28cm.

I have 4 hamsters. 3 Syrians and a roborovski. Robo is in a zoozone 2. Syrians are in a bin cage (450sq inches. Not ideal but he was an impulse rescue), one in a Alaska (600sq inches) and the XL Syrian cage (490sq inches). Now not as good as the detolf but unfortunately I don't have room for 4 of them :/

What bedding do you use? I'm going back and forth between kaytee clean and cosy and carefresh. Obviously I have a lot of space to fill and it can get expensive. I've heard bad things about fitch. About containing plastic and hard cardboard. Yet it also has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> Sounds like a pretty good set up. Where did you get the 33cm wheel? I could only find 28cm.
> 
> I have 4 hamsters. 3 Syrians and a roborovski. Robo is in a zoozone 2. Syrians are in a bin cage (450sq inches. Not ideal but he was an impulse rescue), one in a Alaska (600sq inches) and the XL Syrian cage (490sq inches). Now not as good as the detolf but unfortunately I don't have room for 4 of them :/
> 
> What bedding do you use? I'm going back and forth between kaytee clean and cosy and carefresh. Obviously I have a lot of space to fill and it can get expensive. I've heard bad things about fitch. About containing plastic and hard cardboard. Yet it also has a lot of good reviews.


I know the question wasn't to me, but I've used fetch and never had problems with it, I don't like it as much as my normal substrate but for a paper bedding it's OK and I found the cheapest.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

That’s sounds amazing! You must have lots of experience owning 4 hamsters. I feel as though people really misunderstand hamsters, and many people think ‘they’re only hamsters that’s ridiculous’ when I tell them my set up I have, because they believe hamsters should be treated differently but I totally disagree. It’s so nice to find a forum where people are as passionate and caring for their hamsters! I found my 33cm wheel from a local garden centre, it was really expensive but really worth it! Have you got amazon in your country? Maybe try on there? Freddie’s is a 33cm wooden trixie wheel. Freddie loves it way better than his other wheel. The bedding is use is Carefresh but it is expensive especially when I’ve got a big cage to fill, like yourself! I saw a YouTube video that ErinsAnimals did recently, where she put shredded kitchen roll and tissue to make a inexpensive bedding so might try this and use like 3/4 this bedding and 1/4 Carefresh. I haven’t got any experience trying any other bedding tbh x


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> I know the question wasn't to me, but I've used fetch and never had problems with it, I don't like it as much as my normal substrate but for a paper bedding it's OK and I found the cheapest.


It was more an open question for anyone to answer so don't worry. What substrate do you normally use?


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Of course! Anyone is able to join in!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

SummerRose17 said:


> That's sounds amazing! You must have lots of experience owning 4 hamsters. I feel as though people really misunderstand hamsters, and many people think 'they're only hamsters that's ridiculous' when I tell them my set up I have, because they believe hamsters should be treated differently but I totally disagree. It's so nice to find a forum where people are as passionate and caring for their hamsters! I found my 33cm wheel from a local garden centre, it was really expensive but really worth it! Have you got amazon in your country? Maybe try on there? Freddie's is a 33cm wooden trixie wheel. Freddie loves it way better than his other wheel. The bedding is use is Carefresh but it is expensive especially when I've got a big cage to fill, like yourself! I saw a YouTube video that ErinsAnimals did recently, where she put shredded kitchen roll and tissue to make a inexpensive bedding so might try this and use like 3/4 this bedding and 1/4 Carefresh. I haven't got any experience trying any other bedding tbh x


I've seen that episode and was going to give it a go so I'll let you know more when I get round to it.

It'd be nice to say I'm an experienced owner but I still class myself as a novice. I owned a Syrian as a child but these are my first 4 hamsters as an adult. I'm forever learning and knowledge is forever changing.

I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> It was more an open question for anyone to answer so don't worry. What substrate do you normally use?


A mix of (mainly) wood shavings (Aspen) with some meadow hay and paper bedding.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> A mix of (mainly) wood shavings (Aspen) with some meadow hay and paper bedding.


How absorbent is aspen? I'm currently using catoilet (paper pellets) in their toilet areas and carefresh or Kaytee clean and cosy everywhere else


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> How absorbent is aspen? I'm currently using catoilet (paper pellets) in their toilet areas and carefresh or Kaytee clean and cosy everywhere else


I don't know, I've only used Aspen with my gerbils and they've all used sand as their toilet. They hardely smell and when I do a clean out I only need to remove about 50% and replace with fresh.

I used woodshavings with all my Syrains, but my last Syrian was about 16 years ago so I don't know if it was Aspen or goodness knows what and from what I remember I don't think it smelt and they all used the woodshavings as a toilet.


----------

